# Clever Car Fixes



## Haironyourchest (Jun 19, 2019)

My break light and indicators were playing up, indicator coming on when breaking, not working when the dims were on, all sorts of weirdness. Researching the forums, I identified the problem as a bad earth probably, and examined the wiring looms. One little male pin had arced and melted the plastic around it a bit, but the metal seemed ok. Thanks to folks on the internet, I learned that this had arced because of a loose fit, and the fix was easy: just torque twist the pin about 15 degrees. Fixed the problem, all working perfectly as it should now.

Got me thinking about other emergency fixes that I've seen.

One time, (when I was young) I filled up with diesel instead of petrol after smoking a joint. Drove about a quarter of a mile before the engine died and I realised what I had done. Luckily my pals happened to be around, one was a truck driver and the other an army mechanic, and they rigged up an auxiliary petrol tank - a jerrycan - on the passenger seat, with a bit of pipe we found in a field next to the road, to feed the engine. It worked, got me home.

Another time, I helped out a guy who's radiator had run dry. He was hours from home and had an appointment to meet. I couldn't do much for him, but I knew a mechanic in the neighbourhood and phoned him, he came out and did a quick fix. The hose had cracked, badly, so he cut out the bad section and joined the cut ends with a bit of copper pipe and some wire.

So I've picked up a few tricks, sure there are loads of people here with many more. Anyone want to share?

Quick fixes, emergency repairs, clever tricks etc?


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 23, 2019)

I’ve seen in the old days before these high tech bulbs the filament short out and all the bulbs on the other circuit lite up. Also there was a round wire brush for cleaning out rust from bulb sockets that interfer with the ground.

On outside stored equipment the ground wire can lose there connection depending on where it is. A ohm meter will show it up.

Electrical tape or duct tape in your glove compartment can be your friend when stuck.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Aug 29, 2019)

Gm14 bolt press in fitting for the breather. Rusted to Oblivion.

Gear oil cap, cut off the tip, 1/8th inch barb fitting, thread it in. Boom done.


----------

